# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  ارجوالمساعدة يا اخواني لفك شفرة  lg l3 e400

## pedro sierra

ارجوالمساعدة يا اخواني لفك شفرة  
LG L3 E400
imei :355656053579116
احتاج حقا مساعدة . جزكم الله خيرا ...

----------


## abousalma007

من اي شركة اتصالات هو

----------


## ahmedzoma

ممكن استفسار هل هتفرق انه من اى شركه اتصالات عندنا فى مصر مثلا موبينيل واتصالات وفودافون ..؟

----------

